# A Logisticians Dream



## Kirkhill (1 Apr 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/CANArmy/videos/419159858652256/


----------



## MilEME09 (1 Apr 2019)

Till an airstrike wipes it all out, while it looks impressive, from a tactical stand point that is one juicy target.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Till an airstrike wipes it all out, while it looks impressive, from a tactical stand point that is one juicy target.



I don’t know how many admin leagers you’ve been in, but this looks a lot like one to me, although it’s pretty ginormous.


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2019)

Really cool picture!




			
				MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Till an airstrike wipes it all out, while it looks impressive, from a tactical stand point that is one juicy target.



Cause that is how they will operate for real?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Apr 2019)

Are they all waiting to fuel up before the carbon tax kicks in ?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2019)

The Brigade was wiped out, when the hide was compromised by the squeaky brakes of the LSVW.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2019)

A truly cunning enemy wouldn't destroy the LSVWs, and instead leave us to suffer with them.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Aug 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A truly cunning enemy wouldn't destroy the LSVWs, and instead leave us to suffer with them.




When 799 LSVW went up in flames... hahaha... RIP Gortext glove!


----------

